# Lost IR Over Thruster (Loop Enhancer



## mp (Feb 4, 2004)

Lost my loop enhancer last week at Union St. It is modified with foam on the Glued to the top and sides.
Thanks
Call 303 278 4902
Mike Paris


----------

